# DVR Alert: New Cat Show



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

DVR alert! Animal Planet is starting a new show on Saturday at 8:00 p.m. called Must Love Cats. The first episode goes to Cat House on the Kings, which is a cat sanctuary in California I was familiar with. Hope it's a good show -- how could they miss, really?

Must Love Cats : Animal Planet


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the notice, will definitely set up the PVR.


----------



## Nellie's Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

Awesome!!! :kittyturn


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you so much. I'll set my DVR!!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks!I'll set up my dvr tonight. I'm havng people over Sat for dinner & would have most certainly missed it.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I wonder if they will play it on line so I can view it later? Sounds like it will be a great show. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Wish I had cable


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Becky, check back on the website after it airs, you might be able to watch the full episodes on-line.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I will. Thanks Marie!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Just set mine up


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I must keep that in mind tomorrow...thanks for letting us know!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

You can check hulu.com also, they do have some Animal Planet shows if you can't find it on the Animal Planet website. 

DVR set! And I must say, it's about time AP start adding more feline shows! Dave and I were just commenting last week about all the dog shows lately on AP. Seems like everytime I turn it on, it's Pit Bulls and Parolees, or Pit Boss. There's hardly any good nature shows on anymore.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm waiting for commentaries on the premiere episode. I missed most of it, will DVR at 1 am, but the last 10 minutes, on a kleptocat, were captivating!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It was re-broadcast here at 1 am so I caught the whole show. It was very entertaining. The host was certainly enthusiastic about cats.

For me the highlight was the Cat House on the Kings; that cat sanctuary is amazing. I first read about it on this forum and truly admire that woman. They said it takes $48,000 a month to care for all the cats. They have a unique exchange program with local shelters in which Cat House on the Kings will swap one socialized, adoptable cat for up to four cats or kittens that need TLC. 
The catnip segment was good also. Imagine farmers in Washington who raise nothing but catnip in their vast fields.


----------



## Sharpie (Jun 13, 2010)

I missed it  but I'm sure that I can find it somewhere here on the net  .

What's the verdict?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was a bit disappointed, some of the stories on this episode and upcoming ones have already been featured on Cats 101, they're just expanded on the new show. 

But the kleptocat segment was great! :grin:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

OwnedByACat said:


> You can check hulu.com also, they do have some Animal Planet shows if you can't find it on the Animal Planet website.
> 
> DVR set! And I must say, it's about time AP start adding more feline shows! Dave and I were just commenting last week about all the dog shows lately on AP. Seems like everytime I turn it on, it's Pit Bulls and Parolees, or Pit Boss. There's hardly any good nature shows on anymore.


I was disappointed by the previews. I thought it would all be repeats of shows we've seen an AP before but the 1st episode wasn't.

I like it. I deem it worth of a series DVR entry.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Dave they are going to have a segment on a cat fashion show. Set your DVR for that one!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I really enjoyed the show!! Loved the klepto cat and the lady that has the cat sanctuary. What a good heart. Surely she MUST be rich to be able to do this!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I loved the Cat House on the Kings segment, mostly because I've donated to them in the past and really admire what they're doing. I hope they get a lot of new donations because of exposure on the show! The more exposure the show can bring to cats' causes, the better.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I also really liked the show, including the segment on The Cat House on the Kings. Even though I had seen a Youtube video of it before, this feature was much longer and in-depth. And it's so clean! Just don't start looking on their Website at adoptable kitties, as I did, because you will surely find one to add to your family! I am resisting, as four is quite enough for me, but I saw a couple that were really tempting!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's funny NRD, I was just doing the same thing! I've got my eye on Mom Cat 4021. What a beauty, and it's sweet that she took in a kitten that wasn't her own.

http://www.cathouseonthekings.com/animals/M/MomCat_4021.jpg


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

She really looks precious. Among others, I had my eye on 4382, a Siamese Flame Point. I love the soft coloring. So, we get them introduced, if they like one another they can get hitched and move to a new house in the Maryland suburbs!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Quite the matchmaker on this Valentine's Day! I just have one problem -- Murphy has to be an only cat, and I don't have the stomach to go through another arduous introduction period that doesn't go well, like the one time we tried it with our first cat. If only we could take them all . . .

Your 4382 is absolutely adorable. I can just hear it now, "Here 4382, here kitty kitty...."


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Dave they are going to have a segment on a cat fashion show. Set your DVR for that one!


Dressed up cats!!!. Warn me and I'll delete that one before I see the catmiliation.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Klepto Kitty is famous now. Even made it to CNN 

CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------

